# 2 Questions regarding my Kernel

## Clad in Sky

I've got two things showing up in dmesg that I don't quite know how to deal with.

1. 

```

[    7.081057] EXT4-fs (sda3): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    7.082272] EXT4-fs (sda3): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

```

Yet later on I get

```

[   14.736152] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   14.801772] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: user_xattr

```

I set the kernel option to use the ext4 file system driver for ext3 and ext2 as well, so I don't need those as well. So what's that about and do I need to do anything?

2. 

Some ACPI-warnings

```
[   11.186921] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG_.VID_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130725/nsarguments-95)

[   11.186982] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG_.VID_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130725/nsarguments-95)

[   11.187023] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG_.VID_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130725/nsarguments-95)

[   11.187061] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG_.VID_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130725/nsarguments-95)

[   11.187098] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG_.VID_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130725/nsarguments-95)

[   11.187135] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG_.VID_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130725/nsarguments-95)

[   11.187469] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG_.VID_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130725/nsarguments-95)

[   11.187507] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG_.VID_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130725/nsarguments-95)

```

I found something about that one, but mostly it seemed like people were having trouble with using bumblebee while these messages were found in dmesg. I don't use bumblebee and my 3D acceleration works just fine, so I don't know if this is perhaps a different problem altogether.

Any ideas and suggestions are appreciated.[/quote]

----------

## TomWij

First one, add rootfstype=ext4 to the kernel parameters; second one, a warning that something in your DSDT (you can search what that is online) is wrong but that is not to be too concerned about.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Clad in Sky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If sda3 is neither ext3 nor ext2 then... you should not panic.

At then end of the day... ext? are ext filesystems with more or less features.

So the only way the kernel can guess is some sort of trial and error.

Can't mount as ext3 ?, can't mount as ext2 ? => Hey : That's an ext4.

EDIT: Of course, explicitly telling the kernel what your root fs is (as TomWij suggests) will prevent the kernel from guessing.

 *Clad in Sky wrote:*   

> Yet later on I get
> 
> ```
> 
> [   14.736152] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
> ...

 

Well, nothing to worry about as well (I mean unless it is not precisely what you want)

This simply means that sda2 is mounted with default mount options and that sda4 is mounted with default mount options + user_xattr which means that it supports user extended attributes.

----------

## Clad in Sky

Just realized that in the latter messages it wasn't sda3 anymore but the other ones. All OK, then.

The other stuff seems to be ok, too. Thanks both.

----------

## pjp

Split off aralmim's ÄCPI requires package 20140424/nsarguments-95 as it is not Gentoo.

----------

